# File Handles erhöhen für DOS?



## PDKM (4. September 2009)

*File Handles erhöhen für DOS?*

Ja hallo... 
... ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen und zwar geht es um folgendes Problem.

Ich will ein altes Wahrenwirtschaftprogramm unter Windows XP zum laufen bekommen. Dieses ist auf einer externen NAT Festplatte. Das heißt ich muss mich zu erst anmelden.

net use g: \\192.168...\"Ordner" Passwort /user:testuser

Das klappt auch alles. Der legt mir dann schön das Netzlaufwerk an.
Wenn ich dann aber das Programm (über Verknüpfung welche auf den Pfad auf G: verweist) starten möchte, fängt das normal an wie es soll. Bis eine Nachricht kommt (inhaltlicht): Ich bräuchte mindestens 105 Files Handels 15 hätte ich und 20 würde ich maximale bereit stellen können durch meine Einstellungen. 

Ich hab jetzt schon im Internet geguckt, es gibt da Hinweise auf die Config.sys (FILE=150 eingeben oder sowas...) das funktioniert aber nicht. Es muss was anderes sein.

Wie kann ich also der Anwendungen diese File Handles zuweisen?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Vielleicht bring ich mit der Frage ja auch paar Leute zum schwitzen die sich sonst gut auskennen.

Würde mich auf jedenfall freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## alleinherrscher (4. September 2009)

*AW: File Handles erhöhen für DOS?*

Wie alt das ist das Programm? Gibt es vielleicht Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Windows XP? Dann kommen schonmal unsinnige Fehlermeldungen...


----------



## Lexx (4. September 2009)

*AW: File Handles erhöhen für DOS?*

hmm.. also das ging - wie du richtig herausgefunden hast - über 
den besagten eintrag in der config.sys..

du startest das programm in einer dos-box, oder purem dos.. ?

es gab auch mal (unter win 9x und 2000 war mir das bekannt) 
im windows-verzeichnis eine datei namen "_default" mit einem dos-icon.
die hat variablen einer dos-box gesteuert..
auf diese konnte man rechtsklicken und dinge wie speicher, bildschirm/schrift etc einstellen
wobei ich jetzt auf die schnelle auch nicht mehr genau ..
es gab doch auch eine tafel, wo man pro start.bat-verknüfung 
für jede extra eine config.sys und autostart.bat definieren konnte..
nur so spontan, wo die genau liegt.. ?

unter einem win9x wars noch leichter, da gabs ja noch dos-unterbau .. 
dos SIEBEN wenn mich ned alles beisst 

unter NT4 gabs im rootverzeichnis auch noch jeweils eine .sys/.bat, die waren aber immer leer.
man konnte sie mit dos-commandos befüllen, die beim start eingelesen und auf die dos-programme zurückgegriffen haben..

vielleicht geht dieser weg auch noch bei neueren NT-varianten.. müßt man ausprobieren.. 

arg eigentlich, hab mir genau diese problematik für die nächsten 2 3 wochen vorgenommen..
(muss unbedingt mein altes dos-wissen auffrischen)
bei mir gehts aber lediglich um ein paar meiner ersten spiele 
(wing/strike commander, dungeon keeper 1)

ist dein problem dringend oder hast du noch etwas geduld.. ?


----------



## alleinherrscher (4. September 2009)

*AW: File Handles erhöhen für DOS?*

evtl. hilft dir auch das hier weiter:

config.sys unter XP - Forum - CHIP Online

allerdings würd ich so alte schinken lieber in einer virtuellen umgebung laufen lassen, wo sie keinen schaden anrichten können.


----------



## Silvecio (4. September 2009)

*AW: File Handles erhöhen für DOS?*

Hallo,

schau mal hier, ob dort ein Eintrag Files existiert:

Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften
Tab "erweitert"
Umgebungsvariablen

Schau dort mal nach nem Eintrag für Files und ergänze ihn, wenn nötig.

Edit: ob es klappt, kannst Du so kontrollieren:

Start -> ausführen -> CMD -> ok
Und im DOS-Fenster SET eingeben

Dort taucht das dann auf.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## PDKM (9. September 2009)

*AW: File Handles erhöhen für DOS?*

Hallo und Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe. 
Hab alles probiert, aber leider geht es noch immer nicht. 

Ich hab ma ne Frage. Im Netz findet man auch immer irgendwelche Hinweise auf shell.cfg und net.cfg hat jemand ne Ahnung wo die sich auf den Rechner befinden? Hab schon suchen lassen, aber garnichts...

Kann sich jemand vorstellen das es mit den beiden Dateien zusammen hängt? Hab weiterhin nochma die Einstellungen von der _default (also von DOS) angesehen. Passt auch alles, muss also was anderes sein.


----------

